# Best Miter Saws



## cturnquist01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey CT

New to the forum, I'm sure there has been countless numbers of threads asking this question, so I'm sorry in advance if I annoy any regulars.

In the market for a new miter saw.
Everyone round here runs dewalt like their sponsored by them. 

I love em, but just because every runs them doesn't sell me on them being the best.

Been looking at the Makita 12" dxt.

Couldn't find very many reviews on it.

The use will be for trim. Crown, base, closet shelves, beam wraps, etc.

Love to hear some opinions outside of good ole lubbock.

Thanks!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Had my Kapex for over 5 years now. Best overall scms I have owned.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Had my Kapex for 1 month. Best saw I've ever miter saw I've ever owned.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I'm going on 2 years now with the Kapex. Price of admission was well worth it.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Kapex worth every penny especially if your a trim guy.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

Going on 2 years with my kapex also. I use it for all aspects of remodeling. Completely worth it.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't own a Kapex, but I'll +1 it anyways. 
I run a Makita Ls1013 and am satisfied with it ; but would ditch it in a minute for the Kapex.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Hitachi slider is light and accurate. For the money it can't be beat. Bosch for space.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Hitachi slider is light and accurate. For the money it can't be beat. Bosch for space.


The Hitachi is probably my favorite of the "regular" sliders. The 10" model is 42 lbs I think.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Kapex seems like a clear winner. I plan on buying one eventually. 

I currently run a bosch 12" glider. 

Positives 
Easy of use (all controls are upfront and accessible)
Super smooth glide mechanism
Accuracy

Negatives
Weight


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

If I ever replace my Kapex it will be with another Kapex


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

I ran the makita 12 dxt for about a year until it was stolen. It wasn't a terrible saw by any means but was extremely heavy and had a lot of side to side play when extended out fully. My insurance allowed me to upgrade and I chose the kapex, it is night and day difference. I have had to learn to make certain cuts differently since the clearances on the makita were much more than the kapex. All in all I am way more impressed with my kapex and love using it. 
Our other crew runs a bosch and while it seemed to be a little cheaper feeling than the makita it was a great saw with all controls up front.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Another Kapex owner. We used to run a DW 718 and a Dewalt non slider. Night and day difference. We setup the Dewalt today with our Kapex to have a second saw going...I don't miss the Dewalt.


----------



## Mark122 (Sep 27, 2014)

my chicago slider cuts about 1/8'' out of square, the bevel stop does work and shocks me some times but aside from that its great!!!

J/K

i use a hitachi on site most of the time but have a kapex in the shop, wont regret it!


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Im a big fan of the hitachi 10" scms. If you get one its gotta be the original c10fsh or c10fsb made in japan. The new ones aren't as good and not japanese made.

With some modification it can do very well with dust collection. I'd say as close to a kapex as you'd likely get.

All that being said, I still tend to think I'd love to have a kapex. The rail forward idea is a great one I wish more companies used. Cutting in hallways on multi-res the standard scms sucks.

Three things that draw me away from it are, 

-having to wait for the blade to stop completely before raising the sawhead. Apparently this guard will push offcuts into the blade. Minor inconvenience but if your cutting trim all day the time adds up.

-The non-standard arbor size

-Its $1700 cad, before tax. That's three hitachi's. It definitely wouldn't outlast them.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have the Bosch Axial Glide 12". Out of the box the accuracy sucked. I spent quite a bit of time and actually had to cut the miter stop to get it to be accurate. But now that I've tuned it in it is a great saw.

Negatives are the height on the motor side limits the saw to cutting tall base at 45. The dust collection isn't that great. No laser.

I've used the Kapex and it is a nice saw. I like the double laser and the angle bisector. It's cutting capacity is better than most 10"ers but the geometry of the saw sometimes makes the parts you cut fly or get sucked into the saw. Happened enough that with certain cuts I was leery. Dust collection is better then most.

I keep my Bosch in the shop mostly. It's on a cart and works great. I've taken it out in the field with my cart. It's heavy but worth it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I own a Kapex and it is the best sliding saw I have ever used. 

If you don't need the capacity consider a simple miter saw. I have a 25+ year old Bosch 12" miter saw, fewer moving parts.

Tom


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

mgb said:


> Im a big fan of the hitachi 10" scms. If you get one its gotta be the original c10fsh or c10fsb made in japan. The new ones aren't as good and not japanese made.
> 
> With some modification it can do very well with dust collection. I'd say as close to a kapex as you'd likely get.
> 
> ...



I don't let the blade stop. I've only launched small pieces a few times. But a zero clearance fence and insert would probably solve that


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have the Dewalt slider 12", as of this week, I fvcking hate it!

I was building cabinets the last few days, noticed on building the last composite deck that the blade deflects pretty bad. So I spent a few hours re-setting the 45 degree angle again, thought I had it perfect. Then spent a few hours cutting the doors, all at 45's and thought they were dead on! NOPE, I used pocket screws on the corners and they were about a degree to a degree and a half of, on a 1x4, that is a BIG DEAL. 

Granted it is for the trailer but that also is my advertisement when people drive by and $100 dollars worth of wood. I was able to square them, glue, shim and fill the gaps. It is unstained and the filler matches so it looks ok but I am VERY disappointed in the saw. I had always just used it for framing really and a bit of trim work, thought it was my skills that was causing me some issues on finish work and just needed more practice. Nope, most is in the saw. 

All that for this, I am saving for the Kapex, should have right around or just after Xmas. I am not playing anymore and settling for half ass tools, as my skills are not that bad, really. 

Go with the Kapex, anything else is just not going to make the quality cuts.

If you are just framing, siding or just doing rough carpentry that Dewalt works good. Anything fine finish or needs tight joints, go with the Kapex.


----------



## MZOGS (Nov 21, 2014)

I've been looking @ the Makita also but the 10" lots of good reviews but some have had problems with blade wobble, I don't know if this is still an issue or not, a lot of the reviews are older. I wonder if the 12" has the same problem. had the older 10" loved it, then my trailer was stolen. hence why I'm in the market for a new one. 1200 for a kapex is tough for me to swallow, and as for the Hitachi can you even get the japan model anymore? out of stock on amazon and the other one is Chinese. Lowes just stocks the Chinese model also.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Xtremetnbiker,
You bent the arbor bushing. Part #36 on the saw's schematic. Part number 644999-00. Replacement part costs about $6. 

This part can bend when a cut gets jambed. I keep a few in the van for when this happens.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Justin Huisenga said:


> Xtremetnbiker,
> You bent the arbor bushing. Part #36 on the saw's schematic. Part number 644999-00. Replacement part costs about $6.
> 
> This part can bend when a cut gets jambed. I keep a few in the van for when this happens.


Thanks Justin. I will certainly replace that then. Like I said, it's a good saw. I greatly prefer the Kapex but we will keep the Dewalt around as well. I appreciate the part info.

*edit* Part has been ordered


----------



## Mr Knucklehead (May 31, 2014)

Give me most any saw that is calibrated with a decent blade and I'll make good stain grade cuts. 

Don't get caught up in the marketing hype for any brand, most any saw will do just fine.

Skill, experience and Kentucky Windage is what's going to set you apart, not your tools.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you need a slider .Consider a nonslider .Note how many poster mentioned the dewalt nonslider .Has been my work saw for along time .But I'm thinking my kapex will see the jobsight more soon .
It has some great features . I also have a big milwaukee slider .Just to heavy to go to the jobsight .And also that is one intense ,powerful saw to be cutting trim with .I kinda like the gutless smaller kapex for the reason it is not so intimidating .
get a good stand .the stand is half or more of your set-up .a great stand with a good saw is better then the alternative .


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you ever want to know something about setting a DeWalt slide or miter saw, which blade to use (from brand- to tooth count- to hook-to set) Justin is the guy to ask. If he does not know there is no answer. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> If you ever want to know something about setting a DeWalt slide or miter saw, which blade to use (from brand- to tooth count- to hook-to set) Justin is the guy to ask. If he does not know there is no answer.
> 
> Tom


I had drawn the conclusion Justin is the carpenter you spoke highly of in an email. From here and FOG I've learned a great deal from him about saw blades and tooth geometry. I'm just a humble construction worker...


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

For the last 10 years or ao I've used the old DEWalt 8 1/2" slider. Loved that thing. Relatively small, and vertical cut capacity is pretty limited, but it'll flat cut as much as a 12" will. I've had to true it up a few times over the years, and accuracy is pretty good. Only real issue with it was that you have to pay close attention to the direction of pressure on the rails, especially in off 90 cuts. It will deflect a bit, and the offset handle contributes to bad habits. I consider myself a decent carpenter, and cut a lot of pre finished expensive mouldings. It really gets frustrating when pre assembling crown when you realize that one cut is just slightly off and you've already assembled the first three pieces in the run. It can ruin a day quick.

All that said, I just bought a Kapex. It arrived on Wednesday, and just got to use it a bit yesterday. I love it so far. Every cut has been accurate right out of the box. The handle being vertical and centered on the blade takes some getting used to coming from a side D handle, but in almost every cut you don't have to think about accidentally applying offset pressure on the rails. Every time, your pressure is right in line with the cut. Biggest thing for me though, is the excellent dust collection. No more cutting outside on the cold winter days which can also save many steps on some jobs. If you have the cash, get one.

I also got to mess around with the Bosch axial glide at the depot yesterday. Can't speak to accuracy or dust collection, but that axial glide is super smooth. I was pretty impressed, that saw moves back and forth like its on a cushion of air.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

johnny_5 . i got kapex awhile ago also .it will grow on you .i noticed fast that some features may not stand out but soon start speeding up your work . not saying it is perfect but it certainly will be cost effective in a relatively short time . your old saw with the occassional bad cuts -wow frustration i do not need


----------

